# Грыжа L5-S1 спустя год увеличена



## Bladerunner_1991 (2 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте! Прошу прощение если много текста или неправильно даю ссылки - тороплюсь, на критику реагирую адекватно! 176 см, вес 78 кг, физ. форма хорошая. Военнослужащий, протрузия диска была с детства - лет так с 15, плоскостопие, с того же возраста лет 7 болел хрон. тонзилитом, постоянные приёмы антибиотиков - был больной ЖКТ на фоне заражения всего организма золотистым стафилококком. С детства я не мог садиться на корточки не отрывая пяток от пола, к 15-16 годам у меня (я ходил в качалку, там видимо протрузию и заработал) у меня сформировалась походка с заносом ног через стороны и чрезвычайно слабые и забитые мышцы ног и ягодиц - стоя в наклоне я не доставал до пола сантиметров 15. Я был мал и глуп  вместо растяжки и ЛФК лечил данный недуг приседами со штангой, причём в нижней точке моя поясница прогибалась назад создавая дугу. К 5 курсу института состояние было: гиповитаминоз, хрупкость костей, хрустящие суставы и очень болели колени. В итоге удалили гланды и через 2 месяца я забыл всё вышеперечисленное кроме хруста суставов, забитость мышц и ушёл в армию осенью 2014 года, (весной того же года меня не взяли по состоянию здоровья).


Вернулся, поработал там сям и подписал контракт- работа подразумевает периодическое таскание тяжестей - миномёт 120мм.
После срочки занимался рукопашкой, боксом, одно время сидел в поперечном шпагате, а сесть в продольный я ни то что не мог, а не был даже близок к этому т.к. задняя поверхность бедра вообще будто не тянется. В итоге 2017 год лето - штанга 50 кг, 2 разминочный подход, острая боль прошла дня через 4, через 2 недели как-то чудом пережил учения без боли, пришёл на тренировку и во время уклона от удара привет. Пошёл сам на МРТ https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LW6q/LzqGnSEp2 и ездил к неврологу в краевую столицу, вот ещё обследования https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DtmN/3sbNCYicV   и   https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7m1r/TA32V6dnn. Ничего из назначенного потом не пил - боль утихала сама. Хотел удалить грыжу пока она не разрослась, но побывал на приёме у нейрохирурга, который доходчиво объяснил, что грыжа - это не гланды и не геморрой и профилактически операции не делаются https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5HPZ/YpQduNdNs  Сказал исключить прыжки, штангу стоя и сидя забыть, ортопедический режим и ЛФК, а вот насчёт тренировок по боксу вне обострения был не против. Короче взялся я после этого за укрепление спины, ЛФК правда не делал, спина практически не болела, поднывала иногда но не существенно, до командировки через год на FIFA . Приехал я туда вообще без болей. Кровати с сеткой как гамак, принудительные пробежки по асфальту, мытьё в холодной воде и через месяц я не мог нормально ходить, сидеть и стоять больше 10 минут. Помог диклофенак с дексаметазоном дожить до конца командировки. По возвращению прилагаю снимокс МРТ от 28 июля, т.к. диск с DICOM не знаю где https://cloud.mail.ru/public/A3kN/ypV1UfTUi Пошёл к местному неврологу https://cloud.mail.ru/public/A7Xd/3WTpSUEf2 плюс алфлутоп паравертебрально 10 раз.Вроде полегчало, начал заниматься в полную силу, ничего не беспокоило совсем, боль полностью отпустила. 21 сентября вечером разгружали тяжёлое вооружение, попали под дождь - было переохлаждение, вечером пошёл на тренировку так скажем "пропотеть". После неё дома как обычно начал делать ЛФК и ощутил знакомое покалывание в спине при подъёме ноги. Утром 22 боль как при обострении, колол артоксан, ко вторнику более-менее мог уже наклоняться и даже быстро ходить. Решил сделать МРТ в краевой столице https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ei4N/9iHnkutrN Сейчас боль тупая и не сильная, сидеть долго не могу, боль никуда не отдаёт, вчера была несильная при подъёме ног вверх, сегодня ТТТ нет (вколол на ночь диклофенак с дексой).

*Вопрос - я так понимаю, динамика отрицательная? Или это субъективно т.к. МРТ в разных местах сделано? *Бокс и пробежки бросил совсем, пока не будет положительной динамики хотя-бы до видимого уменьшения грыжи, и решил полностью сосредоточится на спине - растянуться наконец и снять многолетний спазм с поясничных мышц и ног. Купил инверсионные ботинки, но отзывы разные о них - подтягиваюсь я хорошо, для меня это не стрессовое упражнение, но делать инверс. вис пока побаиваюсь...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Окт 2018)

Похоже, что без помощи нейрохирурга не обойтись.


----------



## Bladerunner_1991 (2 Окт 2018)

Прошу пожалуйста прощение за ссылки, прилагаю фото по правилам форума:
1. После первого обострения, осень 2017



2. Второе обострение этим летом после командировки



3. Т.к. столкнулся с критикой предыдущего томографа от врачей, сделал 29 сентября после крайнего обострения





Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Похоже, что без помощи нейрохирурга не обойтись.


Всё так плохо?


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (22 Окт 2018)

Bladerunner_1991 написал(а):


> на критику реагирую адекватно


 Дайте лупу! Если серьёзно, то какие фото, такие и комментарии. Но судя по Вашему состоянию ещё пока рано к нейрохирургу, обратитесь к неврологу и бросьте миномёт. Вы обращались вообще к специалистам, я имею ввиду ходили на приём?


----------



## Bladerunner_1991 (31 Окт 2018)

Dr.Kristoff написал(а):


> Дайте лупу! Если серьёзно, то какие фото, такие и комментарии. Но судя по Вашему состоянию ещё пока рано к нейрохирургу, обратитесь к неврологу и бросьте миномёт. Вы обращались вообще к специалистам, я имею ввиду ходили на приём?



Я знаю что фото маленькие, потому что неправильно загрузил. Я уже и не ждал ответы, закладки чистил и зашёл сюда.  К специалисту ходил, как видно из "сочинения" выше - невролог, врач высшей категории, колола в спину алфлутоп, выписала уколы которые я и так знал и уже колол, и таблетки на тысячи рублей, которые бесполезны, и не так давно был у нейрохирурга К.М.Н., который "ничего криминального" не увидел на МРТ и предложил нуклеопластику. Я конечно же отказался, и занялся самолечением Если помру - обязательно отпишусь об ощущениях


----------



## 32Ольга (31 Окт 2018)

Bladerunner_1991 написал(а):


> Если помру - обязательно отпишусь об ощущениях


Да, если помрете, обязательно отпишитесь!!!


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (31 Окт 2018)

@Bladerunner_1991, Судя по шуткам, самочувствие Ваше не такое уж и плохое. Ну а помрёте Вы обязательно, ни кого не удивили, но не от грыжи и очень не скоро, по этому проще будет отписаться пока Вы живы, но думаю стоит предупредить, что перед тем как заняться самолечением, Вам бы не плохо получить медицинское образование. В слове "самолечение" основа - "лечение". Проводить лечение без образования не рекомендовано.


----------



## Bladerunner_1991 (31 Окт 2018)

Dr.Kristoff написал(а):


> @Bladerunner_1991, Судя по шуткам, самочувствие Ваше не такое уж и плохое <...> Проводить лечение без образования не рекомендовано.



Так мне самолечение и помогает. Не нужно иметь образование врача, чтобы разобраться в своей болячке и лечиться. Печальный опыт длительного бесполезного, даже вредного лечения у врачей имеется. Правда положительный опыт, когда мне реально помогли, тоже имеется, и оба раза это были именно хирурги. Со спиной, к сожалению, так уже не получится


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (31 Окт 2018)

Поделитесь своей методикой?


Bladerunner_1991 написал(а):


> Так мне самолечение и помогает. Не нужно иметь образование врача, чтобы разобраться в своей болячке и лечиться. Печальный опыт длительного бесполезного, даже вредного лечения у врачей имеется. Правда положительный опыт, когда мне реально помогли, тоже имеется, и оба раза это были именно хирурги. Со спиной, к сожалению, так уже не получится


----------



## Bladerunner_1991 (2 Ноя 2018)

Dr.Kristoff написал(а):


> Поделитесь своей методикой?


Баня (горячий душ) + Массажный валик + йога. Ну ещё в инверс. ботинках вниз головой

В инверс. ботинках вниз головой перед сном, только не долго и конструкция турника позволяет как часть веса забирать на руки, так и просто висеть. Но в инверсионной терапии я не уверен - сама по себе она не помогала нисколько, улучшения пошли после того как начал тянуться, и ещё сильней после занятий йогой. Дело в том что ещё не имея грыжи, в детстве, я не мог сидеть на корточках - запрокидывало назад, т.к. мышцы, начиная от икр и до поясничных были каменными. С детства у меня дурацкая походка, потому что не могу нормально выносить ногу - приходится через стороны, настолько мышцы забиты. Может тому причина - плоскостопие, не знаю. Лордоз сглажен. Также сколиоз имеется. Короче то что я делаю мне реально помогает. "Специалистка" же мне лечила якобы зажатый нервный корешок. Рефлексы нижних конечностей сохранены, ничего не отнимается и не колет, боль локализовалась только в области поясницы и никуда в конечности не отдаёт.


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Ноя 2018)

@Bladerunner_1991, Обратите внимание на стопы. Зажатость начинается с плохо работающих стоп. Гимнастику для них советую вам делать прямо отдельно (разрабатывать стопы). Можно летом по речным камушкам походить, очень эффективное самолечение. 1 мес. ежедневной прогулки дает хороший результат для раскрепощения стоп, на себе проверил.
Хороший канал гимнастики - Olga Sagay. Там есть практически все.


----------



## Bladerunner_1991 (4 Ноя 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Bladerunner_1991, Обратите внимание на стопы.



Спасибо. Со стопами вообще всё плохо!!!!


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Ноя 2018)

@Bladerunner_1991, тогда еще один совет! Встаете с утра, наливаете в тазик воды +45 град и греете стопы 10 минут. Каждый день! После этого только зарядку делать.
Разогрев стоп улучшает их подвижность и чуть, чуть снижает напряжение со всего тела по сути. Зарядка после прогрева лучше пойдет. Можно несколько раз греть в день. Вообще хорошо греть перед зарядкой.
Упражнения для разработки стоп -


----------

